# Rockpile Yeast



## nhdennis (Feb 12, 2010)

As a fan of the zins that come out of the Rovckpile AVA, I am intrested to know if anyone has had the opportunity to work with this Yeast?


I am looking at RQ15 &amp; RP15, but i wanted to hear any quirks andho wthe finished product came out.


Thanks,


Dennis


----------



## JimCook (Feb 12, 2010)

Dennis,


I'm pretty sure that the previous Rockpile VQ-15 ended up seeing a new name as RP-15, although I believe it's the same yeast. I've fermented three different wines with this yeast and just happen to have tasted a Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel a couple of days ago. I was impressed with the fruit character and yet the flavor depth as well. The relative nitrogen need for the yeast is low, which helps, and each fermentation went by the book - solid and happy. I did not notice any kind of excess H2S odors and the lees compressed down as I would have expected. I don't show any 'exception' style notes with the fermentations for the use of the Rockpile yeast. 


What are you looking to ferment?


- Jim


----------



## nhdennis (Feb 12, 2010)

Jim, 


70 yr Old Vine Zin from Paso Robles (frozen must) and in the fall more zins. Looking to get close to a Rockpile Zin (like Rosenblum) without paying 5K a ton and waiting for years on a list


Still loking for the right one for the Chilean Malbec for May as well


----------



## JimCook (Feb 12, 2010)

Dennis,


I'll need to taste test the Rockpile fermentation against the Syrah yeast fermentation and get back to you with any noticeable differences. From a fermentation dynamic standpoint, I've not had any problems with the Rockpile yeast. 


Note that the yeast will only do so much compared to the fruit and the soil in which it was grown. You might want to contact John Kane at Rosenblum and see if you can get him to tell you what kind of yeast he used if you're looking for that 'Rockpile Road' kind of Zinfandel. Sometimes, you'll be fortunate enough to get some specifics. In the least, you might just be able to get some pointers in regards to winemaking style if that's the kind of wine you want to make. 


- Jim


----------



## nhdennis (Feb 12, 2010)

jim,


Kent is due out here in June on a distributor tour. I suppose I could ask Shauna as well but then again there are a few things that mke them unique and they may not want to share


----------



## robie (Feb 12, 2010)

nhdennis,

I'll be in the Paso Robles area for a week at the end of this March. My wife and I go to a California wine region every year for Spring Break (She's a school teacher, that's why we go at a strange time of year). Getting to do this is a highlight of our lives. 

I have never been to the Central Valley and Central Coast wine regions before and am looking forward to experiencing the area. I really like J Lohr, I know.

Before I go, I will try to learn more about the rockpile AVA. It would be great to make a connection or two while there. I am new to wine making now, but look forward to working with fresh juice this fall. Maybe I'll be ready to try my hand at it by then.


----------



## JimCook (Feb 12, 2010)

Dennis,

I've had better luck, if you want to call it that, about technique inquiries by stating my stance and clarifying that I'm not looking for a specific recipe but rather their opinion in how I could best &lt;insert question here&gt;. Most winemakers dig people that are interested in their craft, especially when they aren't direct competition. And in the worst case, you end up with nothing, which isn't any worse than you stand right now.






-Jim


----------

